# Avalon Standard Poodles



## Ms Stella

Oh yes, she has been breeding for 20 + years. She and her husband are veterinarians. I adore her. She owns the sire of my Stella . You would be lucky to get a pup from her. She also does a lot of holistic treatment. Stella has been on tx for breast cancer with vitamins per recommends for one year in complete remission. why do you ask?


----------



## Ms Stella

Her name is Mary Skog..


----------



## Purley

Did you read on her site that her son is fighting cancer of the spine?

Her dogs are gorgeous. I'd love one of her silvers!


----------



## Ms Stella

*Oh my goodness...no*



Purley said:


> Did you read on her site that her son is fighting cancer of the spine?
> 
> Her dogs are gorgeous. I'd love one of her silvers!


I did not know that. I hope he is doing well. Ill go read about it now.


----------



## Megan

Thank you for your reply. I am curious to know because I am hoping to purchase a dog from her sometime in the future. Like I said, she seems like a very good breeder to me, but you can never be too certain since people can be deceptive on the internet. It is good to know that she is not one such breeder


----------



## Ms Stella

Megan, I am certain that you would be 100% happy with a pup from Avalon. Not only will the dog come from health tested parents who are champions, it will be beautiful and sound in temperament. Mary is also so helpful and would be a great resource to you as an owner. Are you wanting to get a dog for show, agility, therapy work, or what?


----------



## Megan

I'm sure that I would be happy as well, hopefully I meet her standards as an owner  Mostly, I want to get a companion dog that I know is healty and sound in temperament. I would like to train my dog as a Canine Good Citizen so that I could take him/her on visits to nursing homes and hospitals. I think that agility would be fun to learn, but I don't think that I would get competitive with it.


----------



## katbrat

We just picked up our new baby from Mary last weekend. Mary has been wonderful to deal with in so many ways. We had a fourteen year old toy poodle and were considering getting a puppy from her. Our toy's health went downhill very fast and we put the new puppy on hold. She was very understanding and seemed to care about our older dog as well. Our new baby is fourteen weeks old and white and is a doll. She already fits into our family like she has been here forever. Everyone that see's her comments on how pretty she is and what a pretty face she has. She prances when she walks like she knows she is special. Ok, I'll quit rambling for now, but I would deal with Avalon again in a heartbeat. We are in love with this little white ball of fluff.


----------



## Keithsomething

katbrat said:


> We just picked up our new baby from Mary last weekend. Mary has been wonderful to deal with in so many ways. We had a fourteen year old toy poodle and were considering getting a puppy from her. Our toy's health went downhill very fast and we put the new puppy on hold. She was very understanding and seemed to care about our older dog as well. Our new baby is fourteen weeks old and white and is a doll. She already fits into our family like she has been here forever. Everyone that see's her comments on how pretty she is and what a pretty face she has. She prances when she walks like she knows she is special. Ok, I'll quit rambling for now, but I would deal with Avalon again in a heartbeat. We are in love with this little white ball of fluff.


I think its experiences like that that speaks volumes about a breeder!


----------



## tintlet

Nice people and dogs!!


----------



## Ms Stella

We need PHOTOS ASAP  What is her name? Who are her parents? How exciting. Im sure she is lovely and yes, the dealings I have had with Mary have been very nice and helpful.


----------



## Megan

Katbrat, thank you for the information. I contacted Mary, and I will be getting a white girl from her in about 4 weeks!!! I can't wait!  I have already been out shopping for brushes, toys, food, treats, collars....pretty much everything haha. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Ms Stella

Id love to know the pedigree's of your pups..Stella and your new babies might be related!!


----------



## Megan

Oh how exciting! The sire of my puppy is Judge's There's a New Sheriff in Town and the dam is the daughter of Crystal (Pinafore Peach Cobbler) and her name is Avalon's Foolish Pleasure. Both of their pedigrees can be looked up on the offa.org website


----------



## Ms Stella

*Stella is..*



Megan said:


> Oh how exciting! The sire of my puppy is Judge's There's a New Sheriff in Town and the dam is the daughter of Crystal (Pinafore Peach Cobbler) and her name is Avalon's Foolish Pleasure. Both of their pedigrees can be looked up on the offa.org website


Champion Judge’s Tropical Impression

Champions | Judges Standard Poodles
her photo is 2 photos up from your sire..Ill have to look at the pedegree tomorrow..bedtime for me now  You are going to have a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## katbrat

We have named our fur baby Lexi. Her sire is Dalcrista Chorus Line and the dam is Avalon's Ablaze. I will post pictures later on today, just have to figure out how to upload them from my phone.


----------



## Ms Stella

katbrat said:


> We have named our fur baby Lexi. Her sire is Dalcrista Chorus Line and the dam is Avalon's Ablaze. I will post pictures later on today, just have to figure out how to upload them from my phone.


I hope you get the photos figured out..cant wait to see!!
Stella's sire was Avalon's Atlantis, Tyler. He is such a handsome guy.


----------



## katbrat

Ok, here we go. She is fifteen weeks old today. These were taken a week ago.


----------



## Ms Stella

Oh my goodness.....She is GORGEOUS!! She is so white and such beautiful black points  Cant wait to watch her grow up  Thanks for posting. You should post them under poodle photos..more people will be able to see them there.


----------



## faerie

she's gorgeous!


----------



## CT Girl

What a gorgous girl you have.


----------



## katbrat

Thank you everyone!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew

Slobber, drool!!!


----------



## Megan

Oh my gosh she is BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm even more excited for my own baby girl now


----------



## furmom

Wow, she is a beauty.:adore:


----------



## katbrat

Megan said:


> Oh my gosh she is BEAUTIFUL!!! I'm even more excited for my own baby girl now


I can't wait to see pictures of your fur baby!


----------



## Jeannette

Megan said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would just like to get opinions on this breeder. She seems responsible to me, but I am by no means an expert which is why I would like a second opinion. Here is her website:
> 
> Avalon Standard Poodles
> 
> Thank you for your input,
> 
> Megan


Don't know how old the post is but I have to say that I've had excellent experience with Mary Skog at Avalon Standard Poodles. We were referred to her by a friend who has 3 of Mary's dogs and we purchased our first Avalon dog last summer (July 2010). Sadie is a beautiful silver female and just the best dog! She's smart, inquisitive and loves to learn. I've begun training her in Rally and Novice Obedience and I believe she'll be ready to show next summer. She's a real sweetheart. Mary was so helpful in helping us choose a "performance" dog who will also be my best friend.


----------



## plumcrazy

Jeannette said:


> Don't know how old the post is...


Jeannette, the date and time of every post is listed just above the user name of the person who made the post. This thread was started on May 3rd of 2011.

Hope this helps!

Barb


----------

